# Game 48: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (2/5) [make up game]



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (37-10) vs Denver Nuggets (21-24)*

*When: Monday, February 5th
Time: 9:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. Transition defense. 
The Nuggets are the best team in
the league at cherry picking. Get back to prevent easy points.

2. Limit second chance points. 
Camby and Nene will pound
the glass to get easy points. Make sure you are boxing out.

3. Bench play! 
LB cannot be the only player who scores off
the bench. Jalen or James has to contribute in the points category. 


*Previous Game Recap*


> Phoenix, Feb. 3 (AP) -- Mehmet Okur scored 19 of his 29 points in the second half, including a decisive 19-footer with 5.1 seconds remaining, and the Utah Jazz beat the Phoenix Suns 108-105 Saturday.
> Deron Williams also scored 28 and added 10 assists for the Jazz, who have handed Phoenix three of its 10 losses this season and have won four straight against the Suns overall.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire had 28 points and 10 rebounds to lead the Suns, who were without guard Raja Bell because of an inflamed right knee.
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*
















*Amare Stoudemire vs Marcus Camby*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*
*Backcourt*








*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell*

*Front Court*















*(SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Denver Nuggets Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) Earl Boykins (SG) Yakhouba Diawara (SF) Linas Kleiza (PF) Nene (C) Marcus Camby *

*NOTES:*
_JR Smith, Carmelo are out.
Suns have won 15 straight.
Iverson is questionable for his first game with the Nugs._​
Hey guys, let me know what you think of the new look for
the Suns pics/stats. I was going to do it for the Suns and
opposing team, but since the Iverson trade the stats page 
for the Nugs doesn't give me pictures of the players. 
Please use the poll to let me know what you prefer.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Looks great... Only thing is that Iverson definatly won't play, he isn't 'questionable'. The trade hasn't even been approved by the league office. He still needs to get a physical, and the NBA head office needs to see if the salaries work (they will, but they still need to check). The earliest possible game he can play is Friday.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Looks real good, working real hard on these game threads keep it up. I expect the suns to win again, duh. I think that diaw is going to have a big night i call triple double, and it will be interesting to see how Amare matches up with camby.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Man, with that lineup of theirs, it could get real ugly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

I am going to say win number 16 for you guys..



and with that, 16 ****ing wins in a row. jesus....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Man, the Knicks are like Santa for the Suns! They give us cap space, centers, and now suspend player on teams that can break our streak! Thank you Isiah, thank you oh so much!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Hey OneBad, revenge is a DISH best served cold.

DrSeuss, I like the old one more, but I do like how you put in stats for the Suns! Maybe both? But anyways, the layout looks very nice either way


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

You like the old one, but like the added stats? That is what's different about it, along with some of the words haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Hey you guys hear about the blizzard in Denver? 

I wonder if that effected the team getting there....

Maybe it just started today.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

I just heard there is talk that it may be postponed soon.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Camby is da** good so we better hope he doesn't try to take over the game. He can go off for 20 boards against any team.. especially ours... Amare needs to play physical and I bet we see a little more of KT who is a lot like Camby and can nuetralize him a little bit.

The only other one that worries is is Boykins... who is streaky but streaky players can have big time games. He's fast... so we just need to be faster. 

We'll be fine if we just keep our focus... especially on the defensive end. If we do that we can't lose.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Dissonance19 said:


> I just heard there is talk that it may be postponed soon.


I just heard that it is definitely postponed


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



cpawfan said:


> I just heard that it is definitely postponed



:sadbanana:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Suck suck suck. I have people coming over to watch the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suck suck suck. I have people coming over to watch the game.



Nets-Cavs and Sonics-Mavs are on ESPN tonight. That a good consolation? :lol:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

What a ****ing BS, they take away one game from our winning streak this was a sure win.

Iverson, Smith, Anthony etc better not be eligible to play in the postponed game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suck suck suck. I have people coming over to watch the game.


You could watch the weather channel


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Amareca said:


> What a ****ing BS, they take away one game from our winning streak this was a sure win.
> 
> Iverson, Smith, Anthony etc better not be eligible to play in the postponed game.


:krazy:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Nets-Cavs and Sonics-Mavs are on ESPN tonight. That a good consolation? :lol:


Hehe hell no. I think I'll go play some b-ball instead.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



cpawfan said:


> I just heard that it is definitely postponed





Ok.......so what the hell does that mean?


Do they still play tonight or tomorrow? I need details
people!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Looks like the Suns got screwed. The game should not have
been called off. They just wanted to wait to see if they 
could get Iverson in town. God that pisses me off.



> A new date for the game had not immediately been determined. Though blizzard conditions paralyzed the Denver area, the postponement was somewhat unusual because the Suns, the officials and the Nuggets were all in town.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns//articles/1220nuggest-ON.html


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

um the game isnt played outdoors. its indoors. play the ****ing game!!!


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

I'd like to see AI in action when we play them.

I think it'd be a hell of a game as well when Carmelo's back too and if/when we play denver again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Look, it's Denver...

I wish I could borrow some snow from them. I miss it.










From this article.

link


And some of you are acting like the season has been cancelled. All I put was a sad banana haha.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Wow that pretty dodgy. I can't see a legit reason for postponing it if everyone that needed to be there for the game was there.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



BootyKing said:


> Wow that pretty dodgy. I can't see a legit reason for postponing it if everyone that needed to be there for the game was there.


It may have saved a (fan's) life. 

I know that's being dramatic, but city officials have to consider the public's transportation - including the teams' buses when making a call like this. It's the last thing they want to do because it will cost them $$, but better safe than sorry.

:rules:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

i think that the new game thread looks good for you guys, good that the game got postponed, next time we will have AI in the lineup......hopefully lol


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Amareca said:


> What a ****ing BS, they take away one game from our winning streak this was a sure win.
> 
> Iverson, Smith, Anthony etc better not be eligible to play in the postponed game.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



xray said:


> It may have saved a (fan's) life.
> 
> I know that's being dramatic, but city officials have to consider the public's transportation - including the teams' buses when making a call like this. It's the last thing they want to do because it will cost them $$, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> :rules:


Yeh true, i read some more articles after my post and a lot of the roads were shut down etc. I was just bitter . Its not a big deal, its just more that it had to be against Denver a team that was completely depleted and when we replay with it will be most likely be their full squad. We can prove we are better then Denver then . :clap2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*

Why don't they just play it today?

Both teams are off, and instead of Tues/Weds back to backs, it's Thurs/Fri back to backs for both. Or does that make too much sense for them to do?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Why don't they just play it today?
> 
> Both teams are off, and instead of Tues/Weds back to backs, it's Thurs/Fri back to backs for both. Or does that make too much sense for them to do?


For the teams, it's no problem, but as far as the officiating crew, broadcast people, fans, it's a whole other ballgame. They have to plan a lot more to make it feasable for them to play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 25: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (12/20)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Why don't they just play it today?
> 
> Both teams are off, and instead of Tues/Weds back to backs, it's Thurs/Fri back to backs for both. Or does that make too much sense for them to do?




Hey Joe can you retitle the thread with a "Post-poned"
in the title.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 48: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (2/5) *Make up game/Old thread**

*BUMP*


Too lazy to make another game thread, so I just redid the details in the first post.
Post your thoughst about the game!

I'm not sure if Allen Iverson is playing.........I think he hurt his ankle a few days ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 48: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (2/5) *Make up game/Old thread**

Lazy ***!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Didn't even edit the first post.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

YAY! Suns are not playing defense. YAY, lets all clap for the Suns because they
think their too good to play defense. 

What a pathetic effort from the Suns. The same thing that happened to them against
Utah (not rebounding) is happening all over again. 

The Nuggets have one of the worst looking offensive team, yet the Suns gave them 60 in
the first half.....Carmelo is their only capable scorer on that team. 

I thought that loss to the Jazz would have woke them up, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Alright Suns win 113-108, BUT BUT BUT, what happened to Nash? PLEASE GOD tell me he didn't get injured. He only played 16 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They're probably just tired. Better now than later on, though.


Anyway, Suns win 113-108


*DEN-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nash hurt his shoulder. I don't know how serious, but he doesn't look happy about it.


Movinng on, I am proud they took this one out with no Nash the second half. Once again Barbosa and Banks came to play. This can be his biggest opportunity if Nash has to miss some time. Amare showed he can carry this team and he did with 36 points.


We have to re-commit to the boards again. Suns are having a hard time with this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Alright Suns win 113-108, BUT BUT BUT, what happened to Nash? PLEASE GOD tell me he didn't get injured. He only played 16 minutes.



I just noticed this. I really hope nothing happened. I know his shoulder bothered him after that Spurs game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Alright Suns win 113-108, BUT BUT BUT, what happened to Nash? PLEASE GOD tell me he didn't get injured. He only played 16 minutes.




Yeah, he hurt his shoulder. He didn't land on it or anything, I think he just
extended it too much. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see him sit against the Blazers. Of all the games to miss,
this is probably the perfect one.

Suns defense in the second half was great. Even though the Nuggets scored 108, they
actually scored about 100. They got some random shots to go in.


----------

